# What blades to use on the face



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been using a 10 on vegas's face because I keep nicking him on his face and feet with my 15 >_>


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I use a 30 on Lucy, but her skin is pretty dark and she's conditioned to the 30. I think the groomer must use a 40 because she seems to be a lot closer clipped when she comes back from a pro job than I get her using the 30...

You may have to experiment and see what works the best for him. Good Luck!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

On whites I start with a 15 blade on the face and feet. They have much more sensitive skin than the blacks. I dont know much about the colored ones, like silver reds, apricots etc.. I only breed blacks, whites and (true) blues.
The darker the skin the less sensitive I find it is. Dont shave every dog with the same blade though. I have 4 # 30 and 4 # 40 one for each dog.
Cleaning and oiling is a must after each use.
On blacks I use 30 and 40 right away, but with white dogs, you have to prepare their skin.
A FANTASTIC ointment if you nick your dog's skin (face, feet, etc.) is manufactured by Burt's Bees and is called RES-Q ointment.
A miracle worker on hard to heal clipper burns/nicks. My handler told me about it and it is awsome. In 1-2 days it forms scabs and the dog never scratches. I used to use WitchHazel, but it doesnt come close to the Burt's Bees product. It is not cheap $7.00 (in Cda.) for an 0.60 ounce tin. but effective and goes a long way.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I use a 15 on Saffy, she has sensitive Skin, and I would never go shorter than that.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I can use the 30 setting on my Speed Feed for Cameo's face, but can't use a regular 30 or she'll scratch at it and cause trauma. If I'm using a regular clipper for her face, I use a 15. She's got good pigment on her muzzle, but her cheeks are lighter complected (not pink)


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cameo:
Is this pretty poodle with pink ear feathers your girl?
How cute . I really like the pink on her ears.. you did a good job.. suits her.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes, that's my GIRL Cameo  Thank you! Pink does suit her, hehe


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup, I can use a 30 on Paris, but I had to build her up to it and even then there's the odd time she gets a bit of clipper rash and scratches at it (like right now!) 
So at the moment I'm having to use a 10 (UGH!) cos I'm not game enough to use a 30 and risk agrivating the spot more just as it's healing up! lol

I can easily use a 10 or 15 without a problem, with a 30 I just had to build her up to it by doing a 15 every single week to get her skin exposed and used to lots of shaving, then using a 30 LIGHTLY and carefully and she was fine; I'd do the same with Polar when he comes and see how he goes. With his nice darker pigment he'll probably be fine, but I would just get to know him with a 10 or 15 first as you don't need to risk him being a wriggly puppy with a 30!!! lol. I always use a 30 or 40 on Paris' feet.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I use a #40 on Kiara for her F/F/T/PP but I will only use a #10 on Tynkerbell for her face, but use a #40 for F/T/PP because if I use a #40 on her face she will scratch herself raw...I use a #7 on the body's but with Tynkers, I also use a #40 to scoop out her eyes because that does not seem to bother her and it helps cut back on tearing for her.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow...

Whenever we had whites in a litter, we would start out with a 15 and toughen up the skin by clipping often, then progress to a 30. We never used a 40 on whites, even the black skinned ones.

I use a 30 on all the Poos faces, feet and tails here.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Is a #30 better then a #40? Just wondering...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Is a #30 better then a #40? Just wondering...


I like a 30 better. A 40 is a darned close shave, bordering on a surgical blades closeness. (I think a surgical is a #60)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Cameo said:


> I can use the 30 setting on my Speed Feed for Cameo's face, but can't use a regular 30 or she'll scratch at it and cause trauma. If I'm using a regular clipper for her face, I use a 15. She's got good pigment on her muzzle, but her cheeks are lighter complected (not pink)


Yep BIG difference going from the speed feed of 30 to say an Andis at 30. Glad to hear it wasn't just me. 

We were letting Olies face grow out for a while and I recently trimmed him and also got a couple spots around his eyes. He never noticed but I felt terrible so I will need to use a 15 for a while. His skin is very light.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

I use a #40 on Pompadour face, feet and tail.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I like a 30 better. A 40 is a darned close shave, bordering on a surgical blades closeness. (I think a surgical is a #60)


#40 is recommended for the ring right? I guess that is why I have always used it...I may get a couple #30's to check it out! Thanks!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't like the 30 blade on the black not sure why think it is too long.

I shaved Dima today with a 40 and did it very carefully like I said and put some skin-magic on her to protect the skin and she has not been scratching at all.

This is the homepage for Skin-Magic I have used it after shaving the dogs.
Skin Magic - Natural Herbal Ointment


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Haven't used it yet, but I hear Peace & Kindness by Chris Chris is wonderful!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Cameo said:


> Haven't used it yet, but I hear Peace & Kindness by Chris Chris is wonderful!


I have Peace & Kindness by Chris Christensen, and I have used it on myself 

I use a 40 on Foxxy who is a cream and a 10 on Baldr who is a blue


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Bernie i used my 10 (i do horses- it's my go to blade *L*) the 30 made him too dark in the face for my liking... 

bella (apricot face) i just did with the 30 and it's PERFECT. even on her very very tiney delicate face (gosh she's still tiney *L*


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

never mind. i answered my own question.

when i start, i'll do 10 and with my fear factor, i'll keep it at that


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

wanted to add- fourty IS a surgical blade so yes it's darn tooting close


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very helpful discussion. I've been using a variable blade on Poppy - somewhere between a 10 and 15, I think. Would I be safe getting a 15 for her? My new clippers (Hurrah - due this week!) come with a 10 blade, and I hate the thought of giving her clipper burn through my incompetence, so I may stick with that at first.

Does anyone use a toe blade? Those little toy toes are really fiddly, and I wondered if the smaller blade might help.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i am very reluctant to use anything shorter than a 15 blade on mochi's face and neck. she has extremely pale white skin, and rather sensitive too.

and i also use bag balm which has lanolin for any razor rash. i use it for lip balm too


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

you can be pretty safe with a 15 on any dog who gets regular clipping. It's only rare I get an irregular *client* who cannot cope with a 15!

And personally I hate toe blades, they are actually really bad at nicking skin if you're not careful... I can do tiny tiny puppy feet perfectly fine with a big blade; you don't need to use the entire width of the blade; just use one corner if it's a tiny toe...


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

I use a #40, and for my very light cream boy, I swab on Witch Hazel after I shave him. Otherwise, he gets pink, and scratches himself to a bloody mess! It's not because I've burned him, it's just the way he is. He's been getting his face shaved for dang near 9 years, so . . .

Witch Hazel is great!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> And personally I hate toe blades, they are actually really bad at nicking skin if you're not careful... I can do tiny tiny puppy feet perfectly fine with a big blade; you don't need to use the entire width of the blade; just use one corner if it's a tiny toe...


When I first started grooming Foxxy by myself, I was so scared of the feets and fount the toe blades and thought OMD this is the most amazing thing ever.....
I agree they are the worst, used them once or twice and discovered that it was harder than with a regular blade


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the excellent advice on toe blades, another £20 saved. I love this site!


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

I either use a 30 or my mini clippers (which is between a 30 and 40) on Ivy, but I had to work up to it. For the longest time I did her in a 15, but she has been done in a 30 for a few months. I love it. Her face stays de-fuzzed so much longer.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Just wanted to share this...a lot of the groomers in Ontario are using an 8 1/2 or 10 on faces. They do not even look as if they have been groomed. Personally I feel it is a ploy to get people in more often and sooner, because the dog is a scruff within a week or two of a groom. (Actually they are scruffs as soon as they get home...lol!!) I would be furious if I sepnt $75-$100 to get my Spoo cleaned up and it came home fresh from the groomer with a raggedy face.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I tend to agree with your thinking Arreau.. I am not a breeder but would definitely not be happy to get my dog back home after spending that kind of $ with a No. 7 or 10 shaved face.. More like not shaved if you ask me.
A 15 is the minimum I would use if I were a profes. groomer.
On my own dogs (cut down after they attained their Ch. title), they are shaved with a No. 7 on thier bodies, the legs are shaved with a 3.5 F and the face feet neck tummy areas with a No. 30. My whites however I will do with a 15 on both face and feet . Blacks I use 30 at times 40. They dont seem to scratch. Whites however do and I am careful not to ever nik. If I do I use what my handler taught me to use Burt's Bees Res-Q remedy.. goof proof.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Just wanted to share this...a lot of the groomers in Ontario are using an 8 1/2 or 10 on faces. They do not even look as if they have been groomed. Personally I feel it is a ploy to get people in more often and sooner, because the dog is a scruff within a week or two of a groom. (Actually they are scruffs as soon as they get home...lol!!) I would be furious if I sepnt $75-$100 to get my Spoo cleaned up and it came home fresh from the groomer with a raggedy face.


Wow - NICE:wacko: I would not be happy either.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> I tend to agree with your thinking Arreau.. I am not a breeder
> 
> OMG :doh::doh::doh: LOLOL I am NOT a breeder, Boy I must be loosing it.... I AM a breeder, what I meant to say I am not a GROOMER... Must get some well needed relaxation..OLOLO.
> Sorry ....


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Honestly, I don't think MOST groomers use a 10 to get people in sooner, they do it to prevent any irritation that can then be claimed that the groomer RAZOR BURNED their dogs face. Think about it, what would be worse, using a shorter blade and the dog needing to come in a bit sooner (or look scruffier) or a dog going home iwth clipper blade irritation and the dog being miserable? Then the groomer has a HUGE problem on their hands, not to mention a big vet bill and a whole lot of bad mouthing going around.

As a professional groomer, I never use anything shorter (than a 10) on a dog that is not used to being done VERY frequently and with a shorter blade. Especially not on a new client! For the most part, however, I use my Laube Speed Feed for faces and feet and I can get away with going a bit shorter on most dogs because the blade doesn't heat up and is less likely to irritate the skin (like the regular blades can). If I've got a lot of hair to get thru, I'll normally take it down (for the most part) with a 10 lightly, then go back over it with my SF set on 15. Nice clean, neat face


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cameo:
You definitely have a point here. Didnt think about it this way..


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Cameo is right. Some people are "sue happy"! When they tell me they've been to 5 other groomers and no one does their dog right, I know this client is going to find "something wrong with me too". So I groom very conservatively till I am told otherwise. 

Just a little story about groomers being blaimed. I did the most spastic, wild, skinny, teeny tiny little yorkie poo. The mother wanted me to shave the little mats on his tummy. So I took a look at him after the bath and his ENTIRE penis, scotum, thighs and stomach were like little balls that are on old sweaters...you know like little pills (what my gramma called sweaters that become ratty) He was about 5 lbs and would not let me lift a rear leg and get in that area. It was a nightmare. I eventually got 98% of it out and he was NOT nicked at all. But his price was higher than normal and the mother asked why. I told her about the problem and how common it is for groomers to be blaimed for nicking that area....and that she better start combing and coming much more often. 

Its NOT about me wanting more money by having clients come back sooner! I want what is best for that particular dog. I could have had by bather hold him by his scruff and wack down the right, left and center of the penis in 5 seconds and been done with it...but it would have been red, bleeding and she would have been very upset. I'd rather her be upset over $10 than be sued for vet bills.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I completely agree with you, Partial2 poo.
I have a friend who is also a groomer in Toronto and she emails me the horror stories about various poodles who come to her grooming shop sporting a metal jacket their coat is so matted and the owner is surprised why the groomer does not want to hurt the dog and demat it or if they can demat the dog without causing it any discomfort or pain, charge 20$ per hour of demating.
Some people who purchase poodles do not realize just how time consuming their grooming needs are. Anyone who is not prepared to brush out thier poodles should get a lab or another wash and wear breed.
Before I sell my puppies, I gather all my clients who are waiting for their puppies and demonstrate on two 9 weeks old how to groom, bath, shave, clip, do ears, nails, etc. etc... so that the clients have a grooming session here and go home knowing how to care for their poodle. Some do the grooming themselves and others bring their dog to the professionals. 
But I do agree with your thinking that you would rather be safe than sorry or be sued by an unhappy client.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hm.. I think I'm going to try using my 40 on Vegas's face when he's due to get it done again, though I'm going to continue using the longer blade on his feet until he gets over this thing where he'll start pulling slowly away.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I never go shorter than a 10 on white or apricot clients (except the odd one who is Ok!) though I do usually use a 15 on black poodles; it's just NOT worth the risk of having a sensitive dog get irritated by anything shorter, and sooo many come back with 8+ weeks of fuzzy face so it's NOT possible to get them used to a shorter blade when I only see them 4-6 times a year!!!

To get a pale dog used to shorter than a 10 or 15 it must be done every 7-10 days IMO.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is Flynn and he was clipped at a salon three days before this photo was taken. If they used a 10 on him it was with the hair not against, in my opinion. What do you think? This looks like my dogs three weeks after they are groomed. I have clipped his face with a 30, and we have told the groomer that, but this is how every dog that walks out of that salon looks immediately after a groom.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Arreau:
I do find this to be a bit too long for my taste. A 15 would be much better and really there is no chance to ever nik a dog with a 15 blade.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

That face really does need to be shorter. Apparently, the groomer(s) is/are not that familiar with how to properly groom a poodle or is apprehensive about shaving the face. I also would not like all that hair left around the bottom of the eyes and is another indicator that the groomer may not be that experienced at grooming poodles (or doing clean faces).


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

That picture really doesn't look like that face was done with a #10... I am doing Hoolies face with a ten and it looks very smooth and nice though I DO have to do it more often. Like a lot of the groomers here I used a 10 regularly at me shop to prevent burning and never had a complaint. even at that there was the occasional white dog that would have it's skin irritated by the blade no matter how careful you were . I agree, it looks like the groomer really doesn't know how to do faces or is uncomfortable doing them. In spite of the fuzzy face the picture is adorable


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

But, this is a good job compared to the other grooms he has had, and compared to the grooms Betty-Jo and Jenny have gotten. I think she did a great job on his top knot and have no issue whatsoever with her scissor skills, but her clipper skills suck. Between the two girls, Flynn and Toby, we are talking about eight or nine different groomers here in Ontario and this is the best groom yet. So, I am now grooming the girls instead of Trillium taking thewm elsewhere for yet another botched mess. Personally, I think this is a #10 WITH the hair. It would be a lot cleaner looking if it was AGAINST the coat.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i hope i can learn how to keep my dog's face clean shaven. that's my main goal (i get to learn from a pro soon!)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hm.. I would rather do a #10 or #15 more often than do a #30 every two weeks or so. I like his face best a couple days after a shave, where it's starting to go black again but I can still kiss him without getting stabbed by whiskers.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

wow, yeah that's definitely not a 10 against the grain!! I'm doing Paris with a 10 (against the grain) at the moment cos of her 'itchy spot', I'll take a photo to compare later...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> wow, yeah that's definitely not a 10 against the grain!! I'm doing Paris with a 10 (against the grain) at the moment cos of her 'itchy spot', I'll take a photo to compare later...


Please do FD. I am so flustered trying to find a good groomer for everyone and then telling the groomer, through them, what to do. Do you think it would help if I spoke to them directly, explain that I am a groomer, have used a #30 and that a #15 would be safe, etc., or do you think they would just get ticked off?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ok, I re-did Paris' face with a 10 (AGAINST the grain) this afternoon and took a pic:


















it's most certainly shorter than that pic of Flynn! This (a 10 against the grain) is what I generally do most of my clients with and I personally feel it's perfectly nice and short, without being scalped, and with no risk of clipper rash except on the _most_ sensitive faces...

I would definitely try and bring it up with the groomer. She obviously isn't too bad compared to what you've had in the past, and perhaps she's open to improving herself with a little help! It is quite likely pure ignorance that she does the face with the grain rather than against it, and if you're nice about it then she may very well be happy to go with you and try do them a little better! Just be nice and see if you can talk about it, but don't be surprised if she's a bit touchy or something as some groomers can be a bit stuck in their ways and assume they're good without anyone suggesting otherwise! LOL!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

That is what Baldr looks like after I use a 10, I don't know why I don't use a 40 on him like I do Foxxy, maybe it os because I love the blue color on his muzzle


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> ok, I re-did Paris' face with a 10 (AGAINST the grain) this afternoon and took a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEE??? She looks lovely and THAT I couuld totally be happy with. I will ask my sister if she would mind me calling the groomer. Better for me to say it directly than to tell my sister, who then tells the groomer, then things get misconstrued along the way. I could so cope with the length of Paris' face.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

that is the length of my temperance's face when she comes home from the groomer (the pic of paris). i'm so fine with that. tht is done with a 10 and i'm going to learn how to do it so i can keep up w/ her.

the pic that was posted with the grain is the length temperance gets and i want to take her and get her face done again. i love a clean face!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I use a 40 blade on all my dogs for FFT 
I have 30 blades, but I only use them under guard combs since the 30 seems to nick their face and feet too much. 

I really this : Ryan's Pet Supplies

On Kaden I would use rubbing alcohol after shaving each area (one leg, the face, each paw ect. and it really seemed to take the itch away.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

oops!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Flyingduster:
What a pretty headpiece with such nice foreface.. What is the breeding on this white girl? I am always curious about pedigrees when I see a nice poo.

Snorpoo:
Your handsome boy Baldr will look nice too with a shorter #40 or #30 blade cut. Try and see if you like it that short.. Hair grows


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

This is a very interesting thread. I have been doing my mini's FFT every one to two weeks since we got him. I started out with a 15 blade, but switched to a 30 about 6 weeks ago and it's been great. He doesn't get clipper burn or any irrirtation. Am I just lucky, or is it because he is regularly groomed that his skin is tough enough? I like the look of a closely shaved face.

I am not a groomer by the way... this is my first poodle and the first dog I've ever groomed myself.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, if they're used to it they're generally absolutely fine; especially blacks & blues. Pale dogs tend to take a bit more getting used to it, and some won't ever cope very well, but most blacks will be fine.

Whitepoodles, this is my girl; Pedigree: Ravissant Lieber Lutetia RN


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[
Whitepoodles, this is my girl; Pedigree: Ravissant Lieber Lutetia RN[/QUOTE]

Well NOW I know who you are.. Couldnt figure who it was from your name on PF.. I did see her picture before on PPDB.. beautiful and also love her COI% very low. I love Avonti Alluring Whisper (is in your girl's pedigree) Nice boy.


----------

